# Kato #6 Turnout Power Routing "Fix"



## xrunner

The power routing to the frog rails in this turnout serves no purpose in a DCC system, as this website has shown -

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/switches_kato.htm

This turnout powers only one frog rail at a time, and removes it from the other one. This was useful at one time in DC systems but isn't needed in DCC systems.

I've researched this and examined the mechanical/electrical aspects of this switch, and I think all that is needed to have power routed through all the time, in the correct manner, is to solder 2 wires to the inside of the switch. In the picture shown below, I would wire a red wire and blue wire as shown to carry the correct power to the frog rails all the time. The internal switch would still function, but it wouldn't have any effect, that is it would still route power (which would also be duplicated by the new wire) but wouldn't remove power from the other rail, and vice versa. The points still change polarity as required, and the new wiring doesn't affect that at all. There is plenty of room to solder and route these internal wires. Comments are appreciated, before I try this mod.


----------



## Xnats

I had no problems with mine but with your therory I used extra insulators for no good reason. I say try it and let us know how it works


----------



## NIMT

Are you worried that the power routing wiper will fail?
You could get the same results by just feeding power to all the legs of the switches without having to take them apart to do it.


----------



## xrunner

Xnats said:


> I had no problems with mine but with your therory I used extra insulators for no good reason. I say try it and let us know how it works


Unless I am told of a fundamental flaw I haven't seen with my wiring, I will try it within the next few days. I also have a Kato double crossover coming and there's no telling what I might do to it's innards. 

Really, there is nothing about the wiring mod that is any different than just making the rails beyond the turnout powered by extra feeders. This just makes that unneeded if it's just a simple small yard spur off the turnout. If it was feeding a long amount of track you would use extra feeders anyway, which again wouldn't affect the wiring in any way.


----------



## xrunner

NIMT said:


> Are you worried that the power routing wiper will fail?
> You could get the same results by just feeding power to all the legs of the switches without having to take them apart to do it.


It's not that I'm "worried" about that, but for a short siding, this will make power available all the time no matter whether the turnout is closed or thrown, without any additional drops; the power will be there all the time. This solution is entirely self-contained. I have tested my wiring today and it worked perfectly. Bur there's more ... 

I'm also soldering the little clips that route the power from the rails to the circuit board which then goes to the frog. The power comes from the rails via 4 pieces of metal that is spot welded to the bottom of the rail. However, it is then run to the circuit board by clips. I don't know why they didn't solder them, but what I'm doing will improve the electrical reliability of that part.

P.S. Besides - I like taking things apart.


----------



## xrunner

Here's the wiring installed. I hope this can be used by other Kato track users who want to make the Kato #6 turnout non-power routing without affecting any other part of it's functionality.


----------

